
We Need More Charter Cities - rchaudhary
https://www.ciceroinstitute.org/post/charter-cities
======
11thEarlOfMar
Tangentially related, one place to experiment with this might be charter
communities that serve retirees living on social security. This group is
increasingly relegated to poor quality of life due to reduced or non-existent
retirement savings.

A targeted charter community could be funded through the social security
income of the residents, then, supplemented via a work culture that focused on
operating the community itself. They'd pay in their social security income,
have a place to live, and take on work that supports the community. I suppose
this would be similar to (or exactly like?) a collective: let's say everyone
works 20 hours per week and people can rotate through assignments such as
preparing meals, brewing the beer, cleaning the pool, caring for the less
firm, harvesting the tomatoes, planning movie night, arranging social events,
etc.

All participants would essentially work together to raise the quality of life
for all.

Such an endeavor could benefit substantially from supporting software
infrastructure to automate and streamline the operating activities, identify,
define, scope and schedule the work.

Community and purpose not only improve quality of life, but also extend it.

~~~
HarryHirsch
You mean something like a monastic community? It used to work like this on the
Iberian Peninsula: the person, usually a widow, would pay a sum into the
convent and participate in the spiritual life and work alongside the other
nuns and lay sisters.

------
dddeeerrr9999
>legally independent city-states

How about we just pay our workers fair wages instead of scheming up ways to
put as much power as possible in the hands of oligarchs.

